# Costa del Sol > Get-together



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

The next together of expats, and visitors thinking of moving to the CdS, will be in the Panorama Bar of the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena, on Tuesday, 15th September, at 7:00pm.

Look for the table with the white hat with blue and red band around it. Like this one:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z1gocjyahrfz9lr/hat.jpg?dl=0










Wibs
RSVP


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

*ride to Benalmadena get-together?*

Hi all, I'm in Malaga center, doing an exploratory stay prior to moving to Spain, at the end of the year. Would love to meet any of you all in the area and to attend the get-together WIBS has set up. Wondering if anyone else would be going from Malaga and willing to give me a lift? I know I can take the bus, as well, but thought I'd ask!

Melissa


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Melissa and Wibs. I'd love to meet up with you guys. Melissa, I'm in Malaga centre too and also without a car. I'll take the bus with you, if you want. 

P.S. Wibs, that's a pretty snazzy hat!


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Melissa and Wibs. I'd love to meet up with you guys. Melissa, I'm in Malaga centre too and also without a car. I'll take the bus with you, if you want.
> 
> P.S. Wibs, that's a pretty snazzy hat!


Looking forward to meeting up 

The hat was for a Red, White and Blue party. I actually bought it from that shop on the ground floor of the Sunset Beach Club, where all the ladies go for their 'stuff', fortunately, the lady who runs it also did a small line in men's hats 

Wibs


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe I'll take a peak at the shop too. Good to hear you weren't completely marginalised. 

Do you know the best transit to take from Malaga?

This is what I have by train from Corte Ingles (30 minutes train plus 30 minutes walk):

https://www.google.es/maps/dir/El+C...2d74c15f9de!2m2!1d-4.5351326!2d36.5825717!3e3


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Maybe I'll take a peak at the shop too. Good to hear you weren't completely marginalised.
> 
> Do you know the best transit to take from Malaga?


I'm afraid I don't know Malaga at all, except the airport. There are shuttle buses from the airport directly to the Sunset Beach Club for around 7 euro. Just go to the RyanAir desk just inside the baggage hall at Arrivals and you can buy tickets there.

Alternatively, there is the train from Malaga to Benalmadena, then a short taxi ride to the Sunset Beach.

I am coming by taxi from El Faro.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wibs said:


> I'm afraid I don't know Malaga at all, except the airport. There are shuttle buses from the airport directly to the Sunset Beach Club for around 7 euro. Just go to the RyanAir desk just inside the baggage hall at Arrivals and you can buy tickets there.
> 
> Alternatively, there is the train from Malaga to Benalmadena, then a short taxi ride to the Sunset Beach.
> 
> I am coming by taxi from El Faro.


Yes, I edited my post to show the train route. 30 minutes to walk is indeed a short taxi ride. Melissa, what do you think?

I forgot to thank you for organising this. Thank you.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, I edited my post to show the train route. 30 minutes to walk is indeed a short taxi ride. Melissa, what do you forgot to thank you for organising this. Thank you.


I'm game for whatever AllHeart. A 30 minute walk is fine with me...means I'll get my exercise in for the day, but also willing to spring for a taxi...expecially perhaps on the way back?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> I'm game for whatever AllHeart. A 30 minute walk is fine with me...means I'll get my exercise in for the day, but also willing to spring for a taxi...expecially perhaps on the way back?


Yay! :dance:

I'm totally into walking too. Especially to check out the town it's best done walking. Yes, we could always spring for a cab on the way back. Good idea. :thumb:


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Reminder, for those who may have missed the original post.


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Have you tried posting details of this Get Together on meetup.com ? If not I'd recommend doing so for additional exposure. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Susi43 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Wibs thanks for this, will be there and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi wibs we will be moving in November. Please keep me informed of any future meetings.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Duchess said:


> Hi wibs we will be moving in November. Please keep me informed of any future meetings.


Hi Duchess, will do. If there's interest it may turn into a regular monthly thing 

Wibs


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Susi, I look forward to meeting you on Tuesday, and, Duchess, I hope to meet you soon!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Fantastic I have been trying for ages to find people who are near where we are moving in the Antequera region inland from Malaga. Wibs will have to tell me how far your meetings are from there, hope not too far away for us to come!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Duchess, there are tons of ways to meet people. It's the same in Spain as elsewhere I've lived. My three favourite ways are to join clubs, take classes and talk to neighbours. Perhaps what you did at home to meet people will work here too?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Duchess said:


> Fantastic I have been trying for ages to find people who are near where we are moving in the Antequera region inland from Malaga. Wibs will have to tell me how far your meetings are from there, hope not too far away for us to come!


You have not said where abouts in the Antequera region but I would say you are roughly looking at about 80K.You have a couple of options,you can get the train from Antequera or a bus down to Malaga and then get the train which will drop you off at Arroyo and then you have got roughly a 2K walk down to Sunset Beach or if you have got a car you can take the 357 and you can take the Churriana turn off and then pick up the coast road and again come off at Arroyo.Also I know the British Legion have a stall at Saydo market on a Wednesday and if memory serves me right it's run by a guy called Dave and they organise social events and trips out for Brits.Sincerely sorry that I can't help any more.Respect.-SB.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Duchess - You will be living in Andalucía. Getting to know people is easy, it just takes three words "Hola, buenos días/ buenas tardes/ buenas noches" when you get a reply, (as you invariably will if you have spoken to a Spaniard) say "¿Qué tal?" You may not understand the answer, so you say "No entiendo, soy inglesa."

Why does living in Andalucía make a difference, because, here, it is the norm to be friendly and sociable. When you have told someone that you are English, someone who speaks some English will try to take you by the hand and will introduce you to others within her circle. You will be surprised how quickly you will become known.

So what will you have said already?
"Hello, good morning/ good afternoon/ good evening, good night (as a greeting not as goodbye)."
"How are you"
"I don't understand, I am English"

Should you just be passing in the street and not stopping, you would say "Adios" which, to all intents and purposes in this case means "Hello goodbye"

Other useful phrases for getting started (each of these prompts a similar response from the other person) :
"Me llamo Xxxxxx" = "My name is Xxxxxx"
"Estoy casada/ Estoy viuda/ Estoy soltera" = "I am married/widowed/single"
"Tengo ## años" = "I am xx years old"


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Well Baldi, I love your phrase 'I don't understand, I am English'. Did I read too much into that comment?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Justina said:


> Well Baldi, I love your phrase 'I don't understand, I am English'. Did I read too much into that comment?


Maybe, but most Spaniards, who have come across them, are aware that the English so often do not speak, or understand, Spanish. However, if this particular English woman tries to speak a little Spanish, they will do much to help her and facilitate her settling in.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Baldilocks, I think Justina was just making a very funny joke.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Final Call! 
Tomorrow evening is fast approaching 

Wibs


----------



## Susi43 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi AllHeart - sorry only just seen your message, really looking forward to meeting you this evening 😀


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Duchess, there are tons of ways to meet people. It's the same in Spain as elsewhere I've lived. My three favourite ways are to join clubs, take classes and talk to neighbours. Perhaps what you did at home to meet people will work here too?


I certainly will be making the effort to find friends, join clubs etc. thanks.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

soulboy said:


> You have not said where abouts in the Antequera region but I would say you are roughly looking at about 80K.You have a couple of options,you can get the train from Antequera or a bus down to Malaga and then get the train which will drop you off at Arroyo and then you have got roughly a 2K walk down to Sunset Beach or if you have got a car you can take the 357 and you can take the Churriana turn off and then pick up the coast road and again come off at Arroyo.Also I know the British Legion have a stall at Saydo market on a Wednesday and if memory serves me right it's run by a guy called Dave and they organise social events and trips out for Brits.Sincerely sorry that I can't help any more.Respect.-SB.


Thanks for the directions. I hope to buy a car when we arrive. We will be near Mollina but I know the Saydo market you mean, it's on my list of places to go, so I'll look for the British Legion stall. Thanks again, every bit of advice on here is gratefully received.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Duchess - You will be living in Andalucía. Getting to know people is easy, it just takes three words "Hola, buenos días/ buenas tardes/ buenas noches" when you get a reply, (as you invariably will if you have spoken to a Spaniard) say "¿Qué tal?" You may not understand the answer, so you say "No entiendo, soy inglesa."
> 
> Why does living in Andalucía make a difference, because, here, it is the norm to be friendly and sociable. When you have told someone that you are English, someone who speaks some English will try to take you by the hand and will introduce you to others within her circle. You will be surprised how quickly you will become known.
> 
> ...


Hi Baldilocks

Thanks for the Spanish lesson. I already know some, and have been practising with my language course.
We do intend to make the effort to speak some Spanish. I also have an app on my smartphone for translating.

One thing I am struggling with is regarding my mobile. If I cancel my contract with O2 and get a PAYG sim, it only lasts 30 days til we get a Spanish sim.
So for that period of time when we are here and then moving I will have a temporary number with the PAYG sim. Is that correct?
Then, when we get to Spain, I get a Spanish sim and a new mobile number?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Duchess, here is the thread talking about how much fun we had at the gathering and the details on the next one. I hope you guys can make it!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...66154-costa-del-sol-get-together-results.html


----------

